# Dewalt or Bosch medium router



## Woiim (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi, could any one please advise which of the DW621XE or Bosch GOF1600 would be best for doing mostly rebates, grooves and round over etc. I like the DW621 for its 1/2" and !/4" adapatability but I also like the extra p;ower of the Bosch. Are there 1/4" adapters available for the Bosch?
Thank you for your help


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Woiim said:


> Hi, could any one please advise which of the DW621XE or Bosch GOF1600 would be best for doing mostly rebates, grooves and round over etc. I like the DW621 for its 1/2" and !/4" adapatability but I also like the extra p;ower of the Bosch. Are there 1/4" adapters available for the Bosch?
> Thank you for your help


As I recall, the Bosch 1617 EVSPK comes with both 1/2 and 1/4. It's a kit with fixed and plunge base. I prefer the height adjustment on the Bosch and I think you'll find it is very popular here.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

The Bosch does include both collets, and there various other collet adapters (such as 1/8 inch, 8 mm, 10 mm, 6 mm, 4 mm) also work well.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Carey is in Oz so no 1617 model there guys. Carey you should be able to find reducer bushings like these: Bushing Adapters - Lee Valley Tools

There may also be other sizes available from Bosch, I'm just not familiar with that model or where is the best place for you to look for reducer bushings there.


----------



## Woiim (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for that Charles I will look for an adaptor will probably go with the Bosch maybe


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have three DeWalt DW618 kits and have had no troubles at all with them. Two are the 3 base kits and one just a 2 base. They are my "GOTO" routers for most of my routing needs, but I also have smaller as well as larger routers in my shop of several brands.

Right now the fixed base and motor from the Dewalt 2 base DW618 kit is in my Hawk Router Shop, one of the 3 base kits is in my shop for general use and the other is in my truck. When I work for the Science Museums in NC, some of them have Bosch routers in their shops and some have DeWalts, so I frequently use both, but I prefer the DeWalt 618 routers, because they just seem to suit me and my needs, and in my hands they feel a little better weight and balance wise to me. I think both brands are good. These are the smallest routers that I have that have the capability to use both 1/4 and 1/2" bits, but I also have several Makita routers and I think they are a good brand too. I don't think you can go wrong buying any of these brands. Just take the time to hold them in your hands and compare the features of similar sized models, then choose the one that you are more comfortable with and I'm certain that you will be happy with it. Also, be certain that your choice has parts availability and a repair shop somewhere near you should you ever need your tool repaired. If you can't get help when it needs something, than it isn't a very good choice for you.

Charley


----------



## Woiim (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for that Charley, decisions decisions . Sounds like the Dewalt have a good reputation as well.


----------

